# Accucraft German BR45 Live-Steam in Gauge One / DB Class 45 2-10-2



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

here are some pictures and clips of my BR45 which was made for me by Accucraft in a limited edition of 50 units. It is a butane fired 3-cylinder Live-Steam loco with a lot of features, like fully sprung loco chassis and tender, axle pump, tender water pump, full working valve gear, crank from inner cylinder with ball bearing, all main axles from the loco with special bearings ...

I start delivery of this loco in September last year and a few of them are still left in my warehouse. This pictures shows my factory sample but the production units are much better.

Lorenz

MBV Schug - Germany
www.accucraft.de










The clips below are from a brand new production unit, running in the UK and in the Netherlands:





















In have posted some more pictures here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/memb...-accucraft-german-br45-2-10-2-live-steam.html


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

What a beauty!!!


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

... and with the actual exchange rate between USD and Euro it could be very interesting !


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Here some technical details of my beauty 

*Specifications**:*
Scale / Gauge - 1:32 / 45 mm
Construction - Brass & Stainless Steel
Mini. Radius - 10 ft. (3.0 M)
Length - 31.5 in.
Width - 3.8 in.
Height - 5.6 in.
Weight - 19.5 lbs 

*Features**:*
Butane Fired
Dual Flues
3-Cylinder w/ D-Valve
Full Working Valve Gear
60 PSI Working Pressure
Pressure Gauge
Cylinder Drain cocks
Water Level Glass
Axle Water Pump
Hand operated Water
Fully sprung chassis and tender
Crank axle from mid cyl. w/ ball bearing
Main axles from loco w/ PTFE bearings
Pump in Tender
Gas Tank in Tender
Lubricator w/drain


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, here is a new clip from my Accucraft BR45 (the second locomotive in the double header) in the UK:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Very, very nice but not narrow enough for me! 

Andrew


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice double-header run, and your steam plumes looked amazing!


----------

